# Best deal on Top Bar Hives



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

My recommendation is to build your own. There are lots of plans all over the internet. You do not have to be a wizard at woodworking to do it. Most plans can be done with a circular saw and a screwdriver. I built all of mine and it took about 3 hours of total labor for each one.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

You probably saw one of my post about Beeline Apiary and woodenware. They have a kit that ships to you for $150. I always add a long window in them. Own about 5 of them from Beeline. You can see a video of the kit on my FB page in the signature area.

This is the website for Beeline, although you have to email or phone in your order. It comes from the Michigan location. http://beelinewoodenware.com/products.html


----------



## Sarsaparilla (May 2, 2017)

I got my hives as a kit on ebay, user joevic350 sells them. You do have to make legs and a roof yourself, if you want those in a hive. For me, that was not a problem and I made a little gable roof with a hinge and added legs. Here is a link to one (not sure if it'll work):
http://r.ebay.com/GkPyPZ

They are end entrance, single follower board style.
He makes smaller ones like a nuc and a 20 bar but I'm not really sure why you'd do 20 bars since I think they'd just outgrow it?


----------

